# Beddy/Whippet



## Dano1223 (8 February 2017)

Hi Everyone,

Thanks for taking the time to look and for any input you can have.

The girlfriend and I are now in a position where a dog will fit in with our lifestyle so are starting the search for a puppy. Both of us are fans of lurchers so that's sort of the avenue we're looking.

We both really like the beddy whippet and reading up about their temperaments they sound like cracking little dogs and one that we think will fit in perfectly with us.

I have a few questions which hopefully someone will be able to answer. 
 1. When reading up about beddy/whippets they are often described as 30% sprinting 70% sleeping. I was under the impression this came a lot from the whippet side; so was curious to know is there a big difference if the pup throws more towards the beddy?

2. There seems to be a lot for sale but few seem to be health tested, not that were massively bothered by this but heard beddys can suffer from copper toxosis so think its a good idea. Whats best to do as far as buying and how did you guys come by ur pups? Was it luck of the draw, down the pub lol? lots of research? rescue? Can anyone recommend someone to me or know of anyone who breeds them? I know thats difficult as they're a cross so they just pop up every now and then. 

Did see good rescue sites like lurcher link but as we have a cat I'd prefer to get a pup.

Well, I think i've covered the questions I had  so any help and guidance would be hugely appreciated! 

Thanks everyone   Also feel free add piccies of your dogs


----------



## Annette4 (8 February 2017)

I know of a couple but don't live with them to give a full understanding or answer the health questions. 

The ones I know have more stamina than Whippets, a higher prey drive than my whippet girl and have more of a terrier 'I'm hard come and get me' attitude. That being said they're great with people and snuggle monsters in the house much the same as any other skinny dog I've met.


----------



## planete (9 February 2017)

I have a vague memory of reading that by crossing a beddy with another breed not prone to copper toxicosis you could not get offspring with active copper toxicosis, only carriers which would not harm the dog?  I will try and find the information.


----------



## Chiffy (9 February 2017)

I know nothing about the health side, crossbreds are not often health tested.  With the addition of the bedlington coat you get a hardier dog than the whippet but you get the terrier hunting instinct along with the sighthound speed.  Small version of the poachers dog.
I would say they take more training than a pure whippet but are cracking little dogs and nice to have around.


----------



## twiggy2 (9 February 2017)

It's worth speaking to southern lurcher rescue to see if they have any you like in that are cat friendly- lots of lurcher are kept with cats without any issues. SLR are now country wide and have been for a while, they give full back up and support and you can foster for a while before fully committing so make sure the dog is the right one for you.


----------



## Carlosmum (9 February 2017)

I have one, she is lovely!  Mum was a Beddlngton, dad a whippet   no idea if that is the usual way round.  I would agree with the 30% Active 70% sleeping.  Have always had a problem with recall but is probably a lack of training.  No serious health issues though she does get 'off food days'  and on these days has a tendency to graze.  On the whole she is much more whippet than terrier, she has the best nature, with people & other dogs.


----------



## Dano1223 (9 February 2017)

Thanks for the replies guys!

Planete, oh thats interesting about the copper toxosis, ill have to do some more digging!

Thats the reason we like the cross tbh, we're pretty active outside so wanted a dog with a hardier coat than the whippet, with the tougher attitude but still the whippets gentle inside manor and more manageable size, if that makes sense lol. Thought it wouldnt be fair if we're out for a long walk or up the stables and its shivering like mad. Im used to the terrier attitude from growing up with them so hopefully not too many suprises.

Carlosmum was your girl a rescue?


----------



## planete (9 February 2017)

Found it.  Look at the table in this:

http://www.laboklin.co.uk/laboklin/showGeneticTest.jsp?testID=8000


----------



## Teaselmeg (9 February 2017)

I have a Bedlington whippet/greyhound rescue, she came from the Dogs Trust and is lovely, but has a pretty high prey drive.   Like most crosses their temperament depends on the parents and their upbringing.  

My Mother had a Bedlington x Bedlington/Whippet and he died from CT as 3 years old, it was awful and I would not wish that on anyone.  More people are testing for CT now, so hopefully there will be less of it around. There is a great FB group for Beddie/Whippet owners ( Bedlington/Whippet pet group ),  lots of experienced people on there.


----------



## {97702} (9 February 2017)

Much as I adore my greyhounds, I would love a Bedlington x whippet..... please can we have pics when you get one


----------



## Alec Swan (9 February 2017)

OP,  I've owned and bred more than a few lurchers over the years and to answer your questions,  from my own experience;

I've never owned or bred a lurcher which has had health-tested parents,  and I've never had a problem which could be described as of genetic influence.  Perhaps I've just been lucky.

I stopped taking in 'rescues' after the first couple and from watching the efforts of others.  *All* those rescue dogs which I've seen have arrived with baggage and some of it at a level which is beyond the average pet owner.  It may be that others have different experiences to mine.

The Bedlington - Whippet first cross?  Grand little dogs as a first cross.  You may have a problem in sourcing a genuine first cross and from pure bred parents.  It's difficult to do other than generalise,  but 'mostly' the lady-lurchers 'tend' to be a bit more amenable and tractable.

That's about it,  good luck with your search. 

Alec.


----------



## Edgehog (9 February 2017)

I have one, he's my second. Fabulous little dogs, happy to run as far as you want then snooze when you want to be quiet. He doesn't need loads of exercise but will trot for miles with the carriage and loves to chase a ball. Mine is definitely not a morning dog and won't get up until all the horses have been seen to and all jobs done.

He is like a Whippet in a hairy overcoat. He hates being wet so wears a raincoat when required but otherwise very hardy. He has great recall and is pretty obedient but is a thief. Last year he did agility, tracking and scenting and loved all of it. He loves people, horses, dogs cats, well he loves everything and everyone. His best mate is a cat.

He came from a "proper" breeder who breeds Beddy Whippets. Parents were KC reg and health tested, dad and grandad winning at Crufts. We met both parents and an older sibling.

Prey drive has not been a problem as he prefers to be chased than doing the chasing! Cracking little dogs with bags of personality.


----------



## Dano1223 (9 February 2017)

Amazing, thank you everyone for your replies and input, really reassuring to hear from first hand experience and thank you planete for finding that website! 

We are now absolutely set on a beddy/whippet!

Do pups from working lines tend to differ greatly other than having a higher prey drive? Which doesn't bother me hugely....unless thats slightly naive lol

Alec, I have to agree all the rescues I have seen have always come with "baggage" of some kind as you say, I know not all but i fear it may be too much for us for our first pup.

Edgehog where abouts is the breeder of your dog?  

Many Thanks again.


----------



## Dano1223 (9 February 2017)

Dont worry, pics will go up as soon as we get one


----------



## Edgehog (9 February 2017)

South Wales


----------



## Bosworth (9 February 2017)

I have had a beddy /whippet. and now I have a beddy and a whippet  so can answer on all fronts. My beddy whippet had a high prey drive, and hard to train as she would be off on a scent and so fast and slim she could get through all fences and go. But she loved to sleep in, and would happily snooze for hours. She was a definite first cross. And I knew both parents. So many that you see sold are second crosses, or complete mixes so can be absolutely anything. CT is unlikely in a cross breed as long as it is pure beddy x pure whippet as whippets dont carry CT. If however it is not a first cross then potentially CT could be there. I personally would be getting a show beddy rather than a working beddy as the cross as the working beddys have a very very high prey drive and can be very difficult to train and are rather more prone to aggression.  My beddy whippet suffered from the cold, and moulted, and hated the snow, and rain. She loved the sun  Her recall was hopeless! unless she was close by she was deaf!

I have a pedigree bedlington and I have to say he is trainable, affectionate, and I would have him over my bedlington whippet every time. Far more affectionate, and hardy. He is scared of nothing, but totally non aggressive unless he is attacked, and then he will finish the row! I trim in a show trim, but he would clip out into a working trim with ease. And no moulting. his recall is good when he wants to be but he never goes far away from me, and really only likes to hunt rats. 

My whippet is a tomboy, she is hardy, tough, a real sofa dog, but she loves to go out on the farm, she helps my bedlington work the sheep, shes fantastic with the cattle and shes great with the horses. she is incredibly trainable and has 100% recall, the only dog I have ever been able to say that about


----------



## Chiffy (10 February 2017)

Knew you would come along eventually Bosworth with your Bedlington knowledge. Very interesting. Finding the right whippet/bedlington cross is a difficult thing.


----------



## Moobli (13 February 2017)

Just incase anyone might be interested, there's a Patterdale x Bedlington looking for a new home through saveastaffiescotland (he's on their FB page).  Sounds a nice boy - 9 months old, good with cats, dogs and has lived with older children.  He's cute looking too &#128513;


----------



## Bosworth (13 February 2017)

god thats a beast of a mix! Would not touch that with a barge pole. Im really not keen on patterdales as have found them very very opinionated and a  real tendency to be aggressive. Great as a ratter, and a good working dog who need their minds permanently occupied, or they will go in search of trouble, and willing to start a fight at the drop of a hat.  Add that to the bedlington and you have probably got a disobedient, aggressive, cute looking dog, who will start fights, and then aim to finish them.


----------



## Dano1223 (15 February 2017)

Hi Bosworth, thanks for your honest reply, as much as i didn't want a dog that struggled with the cold, it seems like a lottery if you do or don't and tbh there's pretty good jackets these days that can help. Either that or we'll get a cavapoochonweilleraner lol, feels like we've got more chance of finding one of them than a decen b/w atm.

Also, how are they with food? pretty fusy or not too bad?

Thanks again


----------



## Bosworth (15 February 2017)

Hi Dano1223, bedlingtons are notoriously fussy with food. And will go on hunger strike for days to try and force your hand. If you ignore them and accept the fact that they will have a day every now and then that they dont want to eat, you will be fine. Mine are now on raw, and thriving, no skin issues or allergies or stomach problems. Ive got a lot of friends with beddie/whippets who also feed raw which seems to work for all of them.


----------



## catxx (16 February 2017)

There is this lovely looking Bedlington at Dogs Trust  sounds like a lively one! 
https://www.dogstrust.org.uk/rehoming/dogs/dog/filters/~225~~~~n~/1164040/coco


----------

